# CEL code P1580... WTF does this mean? HELP!



## 98BeetleBabe (Apr 29, 2004)

*Throttle Actuator (B1) Malfunction (P1580), Mass Airflow Circuit (P0103): *
What is this? I have tried looking it up on the internet and I can't find out what it means! 
My car is having a hard time upshifting, it upshifts harsh and sometimes won't upshift until damn near 5000 RPM (not good for my car) 
If I knew what this meant, I could fix it.. But I have no idea what this code means and no where online (that I am finding) is telling me!
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: CEL code P1580... WTF does this mean? HELP! (98BeetleBabe)*

You did not look here: http://www.bentleypublishers.c...e.htm
Shows:
P0103: Mass or Volume Air Flow Circ High Input
P1580: Throttle Actuator B1 Malfunction
It is common for mass air flow sensors to go bad, that explains P0103. The P1580 can be just a dirty throttle body. It is also possible that the cause of both is dirt/oil.


----------



## 98BeetleBabe (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: CEL code P1580... WTF does this mean? HELP! (tantalus)*

Ok.. So obviously cleaning the throttle body.. thats what my boyfriend said.
Ok.. so I clean the throttle body... cool
I also had to replace my vaccuum hoses from the mass air flow sensor to the air filter... the hose was absolutely shot.. 
Would this have had something to do with it? I have cleaner that I bought when I did clean my MAF sensor.. can I use that stuff to clean the throttle body as well? 
Thank you soooo much for your input.. I know I can fix it, I just needed to ask what it was exactly.. I have a hard time decifering the codes


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: CEL code P1580... WTF does this mean? HELP! (98BeetleBabe)*

You can probably use that same cleaner. Just try not to get too much of it in the engine. These days you never know what is in what and would not want to introduce anything that could mess up the oxygen sensors or the cat.
You should probably to a throttle body adaptation after cleaning. Just turn the key to ON and touch nothing. Wait 3 minutes, turn key off then start as normal. During the 3 minute wait you should hear something around the throttle body, thats good, its just learning itself.


_Modified by tantalus at 12:22 AM 11-11-2004_


----------



## 98BeetleBabe (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: CEL code P1580... WTF does this mean? HELP! (tantalus)*

Hmm... scary indeed that cars learn and teach themselves








Thanks for the advice! I will try it and let you know... Ahh yes, this is what I do on my weekends hahahaha!!


----------



## 99txturbo (Oct 1, 2004)

Sometimes the trans control module doesn't recognize full throttle and has the wrong values to recognise full trhottle. This will cause late up shifts if not re-set Try this and see if it helps. Turn on ignition to on only, do not start engine. After making sure all floor mats are out of the way, press down on gas all the way to floor and hold for at least 5 to six seconds. Release pedal and turn off ignition. This resets full throttle position in the trans control module that is set at factory. This setting is one of the basic trans settings that can be lost when battery is changed or any componant is disconnected regarding trans. This base setting is critical for correct up shifts and better economy for normal shifting needs . You can still wind it out when needed... 99txturbo


----------



## 98BeetleBabe (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (99txturbo)*

Well, damn.. I will try that first before tearing the crap out of my engine... I have never had an auto trans before, and I am coming to realize its more trouble than it worth.. They did change the fuses when I had it at the dealership... They said this problem may be because my fans are going bad, which is caused some of my fuses to fry, which in turn may be why my trans is shifting hard...
Now, I am not a complete idiot and I am a girl who works on her own car, but that doesnt sound right to me...
I will try that first though.. Good thing to know... thanks 99!
Now could this problem be caused by my Throttle Position sensor, Idle air control valve?


_Modified by 98BeetleBabe at 11:52 PM 11-12-2004_


----------



## 98BeetleBabe (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (99txturbo)*

Holy Cow! It worked! That is the craziest thing!
Now that problem is quashed, I should still clean out that throttle body and all...
Hey, thanks a lot 99tx.... Life saver! Made my weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (98BeetleBabe)*

VW had to do something like this. Owners would freak out if every time their battery went dead they had to go to a dealer to reset things, hence the back door into throttle adaptation. But they should not keep this a secret!
They may be partly right about the fan(s). If you look there is no OFF position for the fans. So they run all the time. The go bad too soon to. First the bearing go and they squeel, then the extra current makes the fuses blow, then the power resistors go bad from all the abuse.
The only almost fix I know of is to remove a wire from the fan switch to get rid of the lowest fan speed. It will then be OFF. Works for both my VW's


----------



## 98BeetleBabe (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (tantalus)*

Where would I locate the fan switch wire?
Is there a way I can inspect my fans to see if there is any damage? I have no idea, obviously!


----------



## Mk3jet17 (Oct 3, 2016)

99txturbo said:


> Sometimes the trans control module doesn't recognize full throttle and has the wrong values to recognise full trhottle. This will cause late up shifts if not re-set Try this and see if it helps. Turn on ignition to on only, do not start engine. After making sure all floor mats are out of the way, press down on gas all the way to floor and hold for at least 5 to six seconds. Release pedal and turn off ignition. This resets full throttle position in the trans control module that is set at factory. This setting is one of the basic trans settings that can be lost when battery is changed or any componant is disconnected regarding trans. This base setting is critical for correct up shifts and better economy for normal shifting needs . You can still wind it out when needed... 99txturbo


Is this for automatic only?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Mk3jet17 said:


> Is this for automatic only?


There is no TCM in a manual so I imagine so. 

What issues are you having with your car? I would start a new thread, since this one is very old.


----------

